# wiped out os on lap top no recovery disk or cd rom



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

I work for a small private school.. Had a nec ready 120 lt donated, it had win 98 os but the cd rom would not work. One of our talented kids thought he could fix it and wiped out the os! Is there any way to restore the os? I have tried everything. Is it possible to get win 98 on floppy? Please help, we rely a great deal on donations of tech equip. and the kids really like this laptop. 
thanks, Linda


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, What could you tell us about how the machine acts....will it start with a floppy startup disk, or in Safe Mode at all?
Give details...what messages come up, or doesn't it do anything but sit at a flashing cursor (white line) when you go to start up? 
Do you hear any beeps when the laptop starts, more than one? Do you see any text at all, like the memory count, or hard drive info like in a normal startup?


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply! When I first noticed it, it would boot up normally until it went to windows, then it said no os. I reformatted the hd and tried to install win 95 from floppies hangs up on the second disk at scan disk. It will boot from a 95 or 98 floppy boot disk and I can get it in safe mode. the boot disk loads the cd rom drivers but it will run and do nothing else. Before the os was wiped, the cd rom would not show under my computer.


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

me again! I think you want specs? Nec ready 120 lt win 98 64 ram 2 gig hd thats about all I know. This is similar to a tiny tote it is very small.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi - You have probably heard this, but: that is not not much of a computer, by todays standards! 2 gig hard drive- you are going to fill that up fast. That may have been the problem, unless you were keeping a close eye on free disk space. I dont know what you use it for- but good luck. 
If the computer is a stand alone pc: When you get things running and are set to install an OS- choose Typical install.
If the laptop was networked- you should remove it from the network during the install, you will have to reconfigure your network protocols and all that after. You will need drivers for the network device if it has that running. 
Your best bet would be: If you happen to have written down your Windows Product Key code, the 25 digit letter and number code you have to have to reinstall win98....your License in other words....you could borrow a CD to reinstall 98.
Or, If you could get 95 installed, you could patch it up enough to get by and then install a win98 upgrade or to win98SE.
You can sometimes find used Windows CDs at swap shops, but rare to find one with it's product code. Perhaps it is time to seek a donor- lots of folks have upgraded to XP, and might be willing to donate their old 98 license w/CD to you. They are available on ebay, but that has some risks, as you may know....you would be better off with a legitimate CD. 
Or, a whole computer- around here, big businesses like IBM do this routinely, provided it is for education or non-profit groups.
Employees of companies receive good discounts on used computers, you can try that. Gateway and most other big companies will consider all requests, too. They have excellent refurbished computers online, for sale if you want to buy.
You probably could get something installed- using either a borrowed 98 or 95 CD. The floppy disk install is a pain, and most likely will fail. win95A is not adequate anyhow for today's programs. 95B and C are somewhat better, but there is still lot of patches and updates to reinstall, and you must have online access to do that. The Windows Update does not auto select these anymore....it does for win98 however. 
You would also have to know the hardware inside...like a modem, sound, video make and model to get drivers reinstalled. Unless you have records, you would need someone to open the laptop that knows how....to record what hardware is in it.
One other option for driver replacement:: there are two support sites still working for Packard Bell, NEC, support...whether they still have a record of your laptop's serial number I dont know...but you can find out in just a minute or two. If they do have it, by registering at the one US site, you can obtain a list of the original hardware as the laptop shipped...no guarantee that is what is inside it now, though. Drivers are still available for most anything, and for the basics like sound, video, modem, if they are the same as computer was shipped with, will be availale at the NEC site. If you have someone get it open, who knows what to look for, drivers can be obtained for anything at other sites, but they may not be the original OEM drivers...which makes only a small difference, really. 
Most likely, the difference between file system, FAT vs FAT32 for win 98, using different bootdisks, has corrupted the Master Boot Record....which is fixable. Once you know the operating system you will be installing, that is. 
win95 floppy bootdisks do not have CDROM support ,unless they are the OEM floppy that do have CD drivers on them. Win98 bootdisks contain generic drivers that will work for most ATAPI cd drives, but with your luck, you have a drive that needs real mode drivers....that's a pain, too.
The helpful student may have made some changes in the BIOS- the drives may not be being detected correctly. 
I think you should go for getting a different computer donated that is working now....would take quite awhile to get the laptop going. Just my opinion....if you can locate the Product Code, and get a win98 cd, that would be a big plus.
Full install of win98se CD is around $99 US at retail places.
A win98 License, is a lot less, from $25 up to $49. You need your own CD or to borrow one, they just give you the Product Code and certificate. 
All in all, you can start again, make a new bootdisk, reformat the hard drive and try the floppy install again. 
You should use fdisk to delete the partition and recreate it, as the Master Boot Record can be corrupted or contain a boot virus, in that case it will always be reinstalled unless you make a new partition or run an AV scanner in DOS to clean it. 
Including some fdisk instruction pages. Good luckI hope this helps you. Feel free to ask any questions. 
http://www.rselby.com/installingwindows.htm#1

http://www.schools.kilkenny.ie/Pages/cleaninstallingwindows.htm

http://www.bitsandpc.com/Info_Order/How_to_Install_Stuff/Installing_Windows/installing_windows.html

http://oakroadsystems.com/tech/hd-partn.htm


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Linda- Here is the US site for NEC support. You will see a Premium area....that is pay for support, there is also, in small letters, the Free area....Register, and you will have access to what is available. You select the "DRIVERS" tab, and see a list of manufacturers....after you log in with your password and user name. Choose "NEC" and then, type in NEC Ready.... I cannot paste a direct link for you to see this- links to inside will not work usually. The page lists only a few downloads, for modem, sound, and cdrom....but there is one .zip file there that has drivers, or so it says, for these components: 
Manufacturer:
NEC

Device Type:
Notebooks

Model:
nec ready 120lt laptop

File Name:
120ltALL.zip

Size:
513993 bytes

OS:
Windows 95b

Comments:
THESE are the correct drivers for the main components on the NEC Ready 120LT Laptop 
NeoMagic MagicGraph 2097 128ZV+ Video
Cyrix XpressAUDIO
ESS Modem
QUESTION: do these components look familiar-( not a good way to reccommend drivers.) ...the hardware must be the same, or some things are not going to work. There does not seem to be any way, as with a Packard Bell, to type in any serial number for a system configuration lookup for the NEC's,,,,darnit...
Trying the above .zip file would be a very long shot in the dark to say the least. Might be more guaranteeable if someone could verify what hardware is in the laptop.  The size of the download does not look right to me....unless it is because it is compressed.
I have no idea what you might be able to get by taking a chance and using the pay for support....chat with a tech at this site used to be free, and they were pretty decent, but a lot of times they could not find info for any given Packard Bell. 
A comment at that site also said that your computer is really a MAG TinyNote 200TNS, like the one pictured at this link, that has system specs....check it:
http://www.epinions.com/S0045180_MAG_Technology_USA__Inc__TinyNote_200TNS/display_~full_specs

The other site I mentioned is the the UK, and probably would not have correct drivers for your laptop, but I will look.
You are kind of stuck. No Restore Cd since it's a laptop....your only shot would be a time consuming hardware ID and a long hunt for drivers to get everything working right.


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Gosh Byteman! Thanks for all the info, this is a wonderful place, I will recommend it to all I know!
I have access to many win 98 se cd's I work in the computer lab and we have 24 stations, but I can't get the cd rom to work to reinstall windows! Therein lies the problem. The items that ate donated are used for children that don't have access to computers at home or need one at school to catch up on work when the lab is busy. There is no need for speed or room as it is used mainly for woed processing and little games. The unit is not networked, not sure if it ever has been.
As far as donations from companies are concerned I have found the majority of them will not donate to a Christian School, My school is a Catholic school and we have no Federal funding, so the donations come mostly from parents. Strange isn't it? Anyway, we do what we can and we do have a grant from the Gates Foundation that we are going to try to use to upgrade the computer lab, but that still leaves us needing older usable pcs for those that do not have access.
I will try your suggestions (maybe Spring break) I can't thank you enough for your help, if you think of anything else I might try please let me know. If I could get the cd rom working I would have it made. Would it be possible to hook up an external cd rom? Thanks again, Linda


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for explaining things.... You can try reinstalling Windows 98se, using fdisk from a bootdisk (make a fresh one)
This is usally enough to get almost any CDROM working in DOS, as you probably know. The problem may lie in that your CDROM drive may need real mode (DOS) drivers, it may not be an ATAPI drive. Do you see the CD drive LED light flash at all when you try to start the laptop ? 
I suppose if not, the power cable or data cable might have been dislodged. 
Do you know how to enter the BIOS for that computer...if so, try setting the defaults for the BIOS, try redetecting the drives. Most are set to AUTO, but I have seen some that needed to be set differently for the CD drive. 
There really isnt a lot of info available for your computer. 
Perhaps someone here will have access to a manual for the NEC Ready 120LT. The MAG TinyNote 200TNS is identical to it I read last night, only a different sticker on it. 
Keep trying is best advice. 
Some info on laptop CD drives:
http://www.bixnet.com/in24xslimnot.html
External ones are expensive. There are new internal drives that match yours, 24x speed is what I found they come with...
A new one might come with a bootdisk that will install CD drivers for you. 
I think you may just need to fdisk present partition and format the drive new, and try to install again. You can copy the contents of the win98 folder from the CD to the hard drive, once you get everything working- helps to run setup this way.


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks again byteman, seems like you are going to a lot of trouble for this little thing, sure do appreciate it!
The cd rom is an external one, not sure there is a place for an internal drive. The floppy is also external. I will give your ideas a try and hope for the best. I will definately let you know how things work out. How would I post to find out if anyone in the forum has a book on the laptop?
The cd rom does run, light flashes and cd spins but is not detected. I think I saw somewhere that it is an Atapi drive. I have done everything I can possibly think of so don't remember if I saw it in startup or what?? I think I will let my head clear and try some of these things tonight. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I have found out that your floppy and CD drive are external-sorry for any confusion. I have found pictures of this type of notebook system now. 
If the drive is not being "detected" that is sometimes a sign of a bad drive....you can attempt to get it done by entering the BIOS, make sure the settings are recorded for how the IDE drives show there....if you are not familiar with BIOS operation, settings etc, get someone to help you. Most drives will work set to AUTO. 
The young "helper" may have changed something.
You should have the First Boot Device set to A: or floppy drive.
Second, hard drive. 3rd, CDROM

The drive may just be bad, but to find out, you will have to do the troubleshooting. 
If the LED comes on and goes out, that is good....the cable is not reversed (probably the youngster did not open the case). If light stayed on, the cable would be backwards. 
It must therefore be a driver needed, or a BIOS problem, or bad drive. They can just stop working.
If the drive is ATAPI, a good bootdisk made for win98 or 98se should work just fine. It will not though, if the drive is bad, or no detection occurs at bootup. There are CMOS batteries in notebooks, too, and that could possibly be a problem....if setting the CD drive's settings to AUTO do not work, change to CDROM if that setting is available. AUTO should work.
If the machine was dropped hard enough, the drive could have become misaligned, in that case, replacement is all you can do.
Make a fresh bootdisk for win98se, use it in notebook after you check the CD drive settings in BIOS. Fdisk> you need to delete the partition, then create a new one, depends on how you want the drive to be, either one single drive C: or divided, you probably just want one drive C:- after you create the partition using fdisk, reboot, then format the drive. This is all done in DOS, and the links I posted before explain this. With floppy disk in, boot and choose with CDROM support. After you format, put the CD in, change to the drive letter of the CDROM usually D: 
D:\>dir
and hit Enter, you should see a list of files...if not, the drive is still not usable to read the CD. 
If you do see list of files....
D:\>setup
the installation should start
There should be someone there that knows the routine, but if not, let us know.
When setup is finished, you will need to install sound and video drivers, it is possible that the sound will be OK as those notebooks came with a SoundBlaster 16 compatible system. The video is probably not going to be found, and you will be running with 16 colors (lousy looking graphics...) but, I have found video drivers if the notebook still has the original video device inside.
I realize it has been way too much info all at once....your head will stop spinning and the headache will go away soon! Get back to us when you wish to continue. 
You should start a new thread possibly in the Hardware forum about a manual for the notebook, since that should be considered a "part" of the system. You can use any search engine to find info, too, just try typing what you what to find in a Google.com search bar. Something like: NEC Ready notebook manuals
This site (TSG) is noted for some looong threads...I have seen threads go to more than 10 pages to fix one problem or a really messed up system...no need to worry. 
Good luck. Once you come back, you can use your User Name to find your thread, and continue it, that will keep all the info in one place. Or, use Search here and type in your user name, it will show you your thread which you can open and reply to.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Here is something- shows at least what your video device is, some other good info in case you do not have it. (print it if you need to) 
Ready 120LT Notebook Overview
Size 277 x 178 x 35mm.· 10.9" x 7" x 1.4" inches 
Weight 3.6 lbs 
CPU Cyrix 200Mhz GXi Processor 
Core Logic Chipset Cyrix Gxi+ CX5520 Chipset 
Memory 32MB EDO DRAM
Supports EDO DRAM only (type supported: 2Mx8, 1Mx16, 4Mx16)
One 144-pin 3.3V SO-DIMM Socket
Total memory capacity from 16-64MB EDO SO-DIMM modules 
Cache There is no L2 memory 
LCD / Graphics Sanyo LE- EA53-22NTK: 8.0", STN, Color VGA
NeoMagic MagicGraph 2097 128ZV+ 128-bit 2D graphics controller
Integrated 9Mbit Frame Buffer
Flat-panel recommended resolution 640x480x16bpp colors
LCD Will support up to 1024x768x8bpp (scroll mode) / External monitor resolution support up to 1024x768x8bpp. 
Hard Drive 2.1GB HDD
2.5", 9.5mm height
Removable Drive Bay

Pointing Device Track Point III 2-button pointing device 
Keyboard Mitsubishi M38867 Keyboard Controller
85-key solution with Windows95 and Function keys (full 101-key compatibility)
19mm Key Pitch / Travel Distance 2.0 ± 0.2mm 
I/O Ports SMC 37C93XAPM Ultra I/O Serial Port (9-pin)
Parallel Port (25-pin)
External Monitor Port (15-pin)
Proprietary CDROM Drive Port
FDD on Parallel Port Support
RJ-11 Socket
AC Adapter Port
Reset button located underneath system to re-initialize entire system (AC IN and battery must not be attached) 
Audio Cyrix XpressAUDIO compatible with Sound Blaster 16 Controller
16-bit stereo plus Wave Table
Dual speakers built-in 
PCMCIA Ricoh RL5C475A PCMCIA Controller
1 Type II Slot
Supports Cardbus 
Battery Battery type: NiMH
Battery cells: 6cell
Battery power (total): 28watts 
AC Adapter Universal AC Adapter (16V universal) 
BIOS Phoenix BIOS 4.06 or later 
Modem 56kbps/33.6kbps FAX/DATA
Hayes Compatible
Supports V.90 protocol
Standard RJ-11 Socket 
Floppy Drive External FDD will be a standard 3.5" 1.44MB diskette drive
FDD will be supported through a Parallel Port Adapter. 
NOTE: IT IS ATAPI DRIVE 
CD-ROM Drive External ATAPI CD-ROM will be maximum 24x speed 
(PIO Mode 4)
Drive dimensions: 12.9mm height design and support 12 / 8cm CD-ROM media
CD-ROM will be connected externally through a proprietary cable / connector 
Security Power-on password 
Optional Accessory External Charger
Spare battery Pack 
Infrared Supports IRDA 1.0 (built-in)

Document Information
KBID# 053974, Last Reviewed: November 12, 1998


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, it appears there are specific directions to clear the CMOS memory- at some point, you may need to do this. 
print this out if you need to. I am in the process of locating the whole manual which you can download to some other computer to save. The Internet Wayback Machine is an archive of stored web pages- the manual is there, just a matter of time till I find it.
_____________________ 
CMOS Reset
Preliminary Steps 

Power off the computer 
Disconnect AC adapter 
Remove battery 
If the above steps are not followed and you attempt to clear the CMOS, the next time the computer is turned on the computer will get a blank screen.
You will then have to do the above steps and depress the clear button again, then power on the computer to get the normal start-up screen.
Clearing CMOS 

Locate the access hole in the system memory compartment cover. (See Bottom Side View) 
To clear the BIOS setup configuration record stored in CMOS memory, press the button using a straightened paper clip. 
Replace battery. 
Reconnect AC power. 
Power on the system. The system will now load the CMOS default values. 
Normal BIOS setup procedure is required at this time. 
Document Information
KBID# 062146, Last Reviewed: July 29, 1999


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Boy, you are going to a lot of trouble for this thing, you must really love what you do!
If you weren't clear across the country I would buy you lunch!
Thanks again and keep your fingers crossed that all this will work!


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Byteman, what is the address for the nec support page you told me to check out?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya,, www.priorityonesupport.com
You have to register at the site. There is a free AND a pay for area....the free area does not have too much for your notebook.
I dont know what you could get from a live tech at the pay-for area....it might be worth a try. This live chat with a tech feature used to be free, and they were pretty good people.
I Do love what I do! 
I went back to 1999 on the Wayback Machine site, but nothing else was found. I would also advise you to search used computer sites...your exact computer was very common a few years ago, someone must have one with the Cds, manual for not too much. Just a thought!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Byteman, can I ask a question here.......without reading all your helpful information........does the floppy drive work at all?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi AcaCandy- Yes, believe so, they posted that it did start up, but hung later on...
Post#2
"Thanks for the quick reply! When I first noticed it, it would boot up normally until it went to windows, then it said no os. I reformatted the hd and tried to install win 95 from floppies hangs up on the second disk at scan disk. It will boot from a 95 or 98 floppy boot disk and I can get it in safe mode. the boot disk loads the cd rom drivers but it will run and do nothing else. Before the os was wiped, the cd rom would not show under my computer."
I have posted a lot about getting a new bootdisk....to try, etc.


They have formatted the hard drive....before they posted.
There is no OS yet, but they have plenty of win98 software....in their computer lab. I guess there is a bad startup disk, they had tried win95 disks....wrong DOS probably on there. Need to fdisk and reformat the hard drive, probably.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lhargrov:_
> *It will boot from a 95 or 98 floppy boot disk and I can get it in safe mode*


Am I understanding this correctly then, the computer will actually start up in safe mode?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Candy- You know, the post is sort of confusing....they formatted and attempted to install an OS....then, said it would start in Safe Mode, perhaps they meant to DOS prompt, I really dont know. They got a message at some point, before we were around, about "no OS". The rest of the thread was about how to get straightened out....


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi all! You guys have the best service ever! Byteman, I followed your instructions, I did get a little confused, and yes a headache!
It will boot fine from the new 98 boot disk, but after doing all that stuff, I changed the directory to d: and yes I got files, tried to install and even copy the directory but it did not work bad command. The directory for d: appeared small and I think it was giving me the dir for a: instead of d: is that possible? Can I just give it to you guys to play with? LOL! I am going crazy here, but it definately is a good learning experience! I think! I will try again tomorrow if I have the time. If you guys run across one of these would you let me kno?
Thanks bunches!


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

PS It does not start up in windows safe mode only dos


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Linda- Well that is progress...you are very close to getting setup to run I think.
The floppy bootdisk for win98 contains about 24 files....some of which are these:
format.com
fdisk.exe or com
scandisk.exe
chkdsk.
attrib.
autoexec.bat
config.sys
edit.com
and so on..........24 in all. 
When the pc boots with the 98 bootdisk, you should see a message about CDROM support, and it shows you the drive letter.
If there is only one hard drive, and one partition, your CD drive should be E:= everything moves up one notch when you boot from a floppy disk= called a "RAM DRIVE". Try the dir command after changing to E:\
You still should fdisk that drive. May be some files from the 95 bootdisks hanging around to cause problems. 
A:\fdisk
Choose Y for large disk support
option 3, delete Primary DOS Partition
option 1, create Primary DOS partition, make it full size of your drive (2.16 Gigs or close to that, whatever it shows in MB's like 1940MB) and it will make it Active, drive C:
ESC and reboot with the floppy still in. CD in tray. Choose With CDROM support, this time. 
A:\format c:
yes to the warning, you want to format the drive
after it is done, 
A:\E:
E:\>setup


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll give it a go! Let you know tomorrow!


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Byteman! Bet you thought that little notebook dropped off the face of the earth! I tried everything you suggested and got very close but it boils down to the cd rom not functioning properly, I am trying to find another one, any suggestions where?
I have another problem. I have another donated laptop (ctx ez book 700) ( I know, another piece of junk) this works fine except the cd rom only works part time. can I replace it and if I can where do I find after market parts?

Also you mentioned an archive of older pc stuff, can you tell me 
the address so I can research a couple of other things? You have been so helpful!
I am going to keep trying until I get one of them going!
Thanks, Linda


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

After following instructions for the nec ready the drive letter did not move up, still said d. When I tried to change drive to e message said invalid drive


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, Byteman. are you there? just busy huh? lol


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Helllllllooooooooo Linda......? *ooops posts don't have sound...
No, I'm not busy! Your NEC Ready 120LT CDROM external drive, which may or may not be an original replacement (NEC) would cost brand new, about $80 depending on where you are and where you get it from, I will post some links for you.

Here is one Google.com search engine results link: you can save it to your Favorites and browse the results, or use your own search terms to find many used and new laptop parts places...the fun part is going to each one, and seeing if they 
A: still exist
B: have any in stock
C: are anywhere on this continent
D: are reputable merchants
E: carry CTX parts- though, you can specify this in your search terms, from google, AND at each site, they usally have a search box to put what brand etc you want.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...+Drive+Accessories&btnG=Search within results
Various prices, drives: CTX

The info is first, then the link is where they are for sale:
I have not checked the in stock, shipping, at all- that's for you to do. You should also know some things about the CTX when you go hunting for parts- what speed and type of processor do you have- PII-200megahertiz is what they come with far as I can tell.
You may be able to see on the front of the old drive, what speed the CDROM is now...8x I think was original. It depends on what you want to replace it with, the original name brand part, or a good generic CD drive- I have never bought any of these, so I am only a reporter! 
The CTX EZbook 700:
CDROM- is it internal? 
CTX 953E CTX 20X EZBOOK 700 NOTEBOOK DRIVE WITH ADAPTER IDE INT TRAY CDR-U200Z $99 
http://www.cdromdoc.com/cdroms.htm
The below link has an email for help if you don't see the brand of laptop you have, so I have included it, might help you.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...TX+EZ+Book+700+CDROM+drive&btnG=Google+Search

You should try Google.com searches for ANY thing in this world you want info on. Say, for instance, you want to find a lot of refurbished or used laptop sites, to get parts from, or whole laptops, you would type something like this into the search box at www.google.com
Refurbished laptops
Used laptops
Notebook, laptop accessories used, new
and so forth, googling is becoming quite a hobby= and you are missing all the fun! You can see in some of the result pages, that reviews of the CTX you have, are found, they are handy to look at to see what the computer shipped with, what parts are supposed to look like, model numbers, etc. 
http://www.baber.com/drives/laptop_cdrom/internal_index.htm


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

You are a dear! Can I keep you??? Well, looks like I have a lot of fun searching ahead of me! Thank you sooooo much, I will keep you posted


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya, You wanted the archives link I mentioned, Internet Wayback Machine is one name for it....links about it here:
Again, save the main search result page from Google as a Favorite if you like. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Wayback+Machine&btnG=Google+Search

Please read about how it works as there are some tips in some of the pages to make using the Wayback Machine easier.
This archive collection usually will give you a list of dates of saved, old webpages, sites appear as they were THEN....10years ago, 5, etc....and, some of the links contained that they show you will work, while some will not, and they explain another place to look, for some things....it's too complicated to explain properly, you have to go there and see it! 
If you have any saved old URL's from sites that don't appear online anymore....this Machine might still show them to you!
They have an add to your Toolbar feature, so you can use todays websites to find similar OLD ones...quite handy.

"Take The Wayback Machine With You 
Put the Wayback Machine right in your browser! 
The Wayback Machine Bookmarklet

Drag this link to your browser's toolbar: Wayback (not a link here Lin, but it is when you are at one of the sites in the link above)

When you visit a page that you want to find an old version of, just click the toolbar link.
You will be transported to any historic versions at the Wayback Machine.

Thanks to gyford.com "


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi Byteman! Just full of information as always! I did Google for awhile, but I didn't have any luck. No CTX cd rom drives or Nec Ready! What a challenge! The CTZ seems to be a pretty good machine except the cd rom will only read a cd part way and then stop! It is an internal. Is there a generic brand that I might buy?
Thanks, Linda


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,
Is this happening when the notebook is using AC power?
There could be a battery problem- if they are not charged correctly, they may not reach full charge. Do you have the manual for it- if not, look for one online. 
Problem- those batteries are expensive, most parts for laptops are, as I am sure you know.

Anyway- here is some info I found on CDROM drives:
This first one is a refurbished laptop site, but it does not have any NEC's.....found lots of places do not handle NEC. 
http://www.usanotebooks.com/

Next, here is a site with everything for NECs EXCEPT CD drives...
http://www.priorityelectronics.com/nec.htm

Here is a generic replacement, Internal, 24x CD Notebook-
but, they do not assure you that it will fit, you have to compare the specs of it, there is a pic that you can enlarge onscreen to see it better, it does say they will refund money if it does not fit.
http://www.bixnet.com/in24xslimnot.html

The same link, if you scroll down, has a link for External drives
wait, I will put it up:
http://www.bixnet.com/24xpcmcicdro.html
$149 prbly not in the budget.....

Hey lookit- your post to TSG forums is found with Google, searching for NEC Ready parts....amazing!

http://www.google.com/search?q=Note...0LT&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&start=10&sa=N

Next- a Universal External 24x CD drive ----$109
Check the note, it says they are not bootable, and do not work with DOS----that makes me wonder.....do any externals, so that you can reinstall the operating system? How the heck else would you---OH, I know, you copy the contents of the CD TO the hard drive, and install from there.... http://www.laptopsforless.com/laptopcdrom/cdrw&dvd.htm

HERE IS ONE NEC READY EXTERNAL for $55---better check the stock, maybe they are still available or backordered....

http://www.alancomputech.com/730357.html

More possible tomorrow-


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Byteman,
Has anyone told you what a treasure you are? LOL! No one I know would go to all this trouble for a couple of worthless notebooks.
I could not find the post on Google. must have been short lived! The website for the nec cd rom says they have it in stock but I just purchased an external from e-bay supposed to work on older laptops we will see! My expense so if it doesn't work I will get the nec one, seems to be a pretty fair price.
The CTX does not have a manual (of course) Parents donate things all the time without all the parts, such as printers without adapters etc. 
I am using Ac power on the ctx I never trust old batteries but it still will only install a program part way then fails(problem reading cd, may need cleaning) well it doesn't need cleaning!
I am bound to beat this thing. Nothing like a determined woman!
I am going to Google now to search for a manual on the ctx. anything new let me know. Don't happen to know where I can get a model A ignition do you? Oh yeah, this is technology stuff!
Linda


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya,
I view the posting and trying to help folks as part fun, part education and of course it feels good...be surprised what you can find out doing a lot of searching....or just reading the posts at TSG. Truly wonderful thing the Net. Buying something like that from eBay is a form of recylcing, and I approve of that. NY here has no computer equipment recycling in my area, but IBM does ship you a container for 1 item per box, for about $35 a year or so ago, and they will take it if you ship it to them. In cities, they toss them out with garbage, I have friends in low places that drive around certain days of the week and scrounge up things. One old guy builds puters from parts and gives them away. 
Sounds like your CTX CD drive laser lens itself might need the cleaning- you can get a laser lens cleaner for about $9 at some stores, but check your lab there, may have one.
Not good to stick things in there to clean- you can harm them with compressed air too I read. Laptops can take a beating, but a hard drop or two can misalign the CD drive laser reading device, makes drive all but unusable, might be best to replace it if cleaning does not help. Not sure what else you could try. Never so much as opened a laptop here....
Cds can fool you- though they may look in good shape, a cleaning can do it some good, done the right way. The location of a few small smudges can prevent the first part of the disks sectors from reading- appears to be something wrong with drive, which indeed there may be...always wipe them before using if it has been awhile or the first time you use them after storage.
(And if the kids handle them, I guess you would have seen some of that by now) 
Trick with search engines- vary your search terms, from broad categories, then use "Search Within Results" like Google has, to narrow it down, google is also very good with specific one or two word searches, a phrase with just your model number would also work, if you type it with the exact spacing and capitals, abbreviations, and in the same order as it appears "officially" on a logo or tag. Another good search place is About.com, I use that a lot. 
My google link may not have landed you where it was supposed to, depends with those things....we try. When I post links, I test them, but it's not quite the same as another machine doing that. Wish you luck with that eBay CDROM drive- you would probably use it sometime or other with one laptop, so no loss yet. I will still keep the eyes open for low priced ones, good sites for you, etc.


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, Hey!
I have a cd rom lens cleaner but the cd needs to run and it won't complete. I did clean every cd I tried. I have the notebooks at home so my little "darlings" can't get their hands on them until I get them fixed! Then!!! Who knows what little problems I may come up with.
thanks again and I will keep you posted!


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

There is also a retired Dr. here who is in a wheel chair that takes old pieces and parts, builds pc's and gives them to under priviledged kids. SEE there are still good people in this world!


----------



## lhargrov (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok Byteman thanks, Now I will wait for that much appreciated info on this cd rom stuff. Next step is to trash can. getting weary!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Here is one possible solution. From this link, you will see a post at the Experts-Exchange forum site, scroll down, the answers are below the question....look through the first answers, some of them however are not correct....look at the green answer, and try what it says.
You can also just remove the CD drive from Device Manager....it should reinstall. This is from:
http://www.cybercity-online.net/WIN95.htm
"Q8. Troubleshooting a missing CD-ROM (IDE) in Windows 95.

There are three factors which could cause an IDE CD-ROM not to be recognized by Windows 95. 
The controller in the BIOS has become disabled. 
There is a conflicting driver in the startup files. 
A defective CD-ROM drive. 
To check and see if the controller has become disabled in the BIOS follow these procedures. 
Reboot your machine 
Press "DEL" as your machine is performing the Power On Self Test (counting memory). 
Once you are in the BIOS, press the right arrow key to go to the "Integrated Peripherals" and press "<ENTER>". 
Locate  the line that reads ISA IDE controller, or Integrated PCI IDE Controller. 
This line should either read "enabled" or "both". If this line is incorrect you can change it by highlighting it with your arrow keys, and pressing "+" or "-" to change it. 
Press "ESC" two times, and then "ENTER" two times. This will save the changes and reboot the system. 
If the setting on the IDE controller was incorrect, and you changed it to the correct value, you should now have access to the CD-ROM in Windows 95. If you still do not have access to your CD-ROM, you can try to reseat the cables internally or call SILKRICH Technical Support for assistance. 
To ensure there are no conflicting drivers in the startup files follow these procedures. 
Boot to a command prompt only. 
When booting your machine, wait for the single beep. 
When you hear the single beep, press the "F8" key. 
Select "Command Prompt Only" option from the menu that appears, and press enter. 
Type "CD\" and press "ENTER". 
Type "REN AUTOEXEC.BAT AUTOEXEC.OLD" and press "ENTER". 
Type "REN CONFIG.SYS CONFIG.OLD" and press "ENTER". 
Reboot your machine with the RESET switch, or by pressing "CTRL-ALT-DEL" all at the same time. 
Once you are back into Windows 95, double click on my computer to check and see if the CD-ROM drive is present. 
If the CD-ROM drive is still not present, Go to "My Computer", "Control Panel", "Install new Hardware", and let Windows 95 detect for new hardware. 
You should now have access to your IDE CD-ROM in Windows 95."


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Here is another good site for CD drive info- tips for using, notebook info, etc.
You will have to scroll down, look things over and see what helps. There is one small section I saw about Notebook drives using the Parallel port interface which you should check on.
They do need special drivers.
http://www.computerhope.com/help/cdrom.htm


----------

